# LOTW (guessing game)



## The Dogger

Just got back from the annual lake of the woods trip. It went very well for our group with the four of us catching 28 muskies in 6 days. Many guys in camp were not even seeing fish or catching them, our group was very happy. My good friend had the night of his life cathcing a 48", 44" and 43" muskie in 1.5 hours. I will get his pics up if he has computer copies. I was happy to get 8 fishes myself and a new personal best.

I will post two pics of this fish and you all can play a little game we play on the muskie forums called *guess the length of this fish*. I am sorry but i dont know the weight but i do have my own guess for that. I will get back at the end of the week and we can see who wins.

[siteimg]1956[/siteimg]


----------



## The Dogger

[siteimg]1957[/siteimg]


----------



## Springer

I'll guess 54"

What is the prize for the winner?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

52"


----------



## Eric Hustad

53" :withstupid:


----------



## djleye

Ahhhhhh, 52 1/2 " :lol: , :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## Madison

Nice fish Jeff!!!

I'm work with a very shady monitor and will reply to you with length when i get home tonight on a good monitor..

madison


----------



## tmonster

Based on head size compared to your arm holding it, 46" Nice fish


----------



## SODSUCKER

I'm going to guess 53.5"

Wish that was me holding that fish!!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

49 13/975" :huh:


----------



## jhegg

What the heck - 50"


----------



## BenelliBlaster

I looks to me like a 49"


----------



## Madison

48 1/2


----------



## DeltaBoy

44.5 - Nice Fish!


----------



## bubolc

51" maybe 52"??


----------



## waterwolf

51.5"

Nice fish no matter what the length.


----------



## Bull_Can

I'll go with 49"


----------



## The Dogger

The winning answer came from tmonster, 46". Thanks everyone for playing along, and making me feel even better with the majority of u over guessing. Season is wrapping up quickly for me bc I have to go to school in 3 weeks. Miss the best part of the season every year, but I do get to start hammer the waterfowl, which is probably loved a little more on this forum anyway. thanks guys, take it easy.


----------



## tmonster

hey dogger, nice fish again. season wrapping up? i get done with summer class on thursday, the season's just starting for me. i wouldn't even try to match the success you guys had on that woods trip, but i'll sure try.


----------

